# Missing Network Adapter



## SJP08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Having recently restoried my Laptop (Acer Aspire 5020 series) including windows XP again. I can no longer connect to the internet. When I go into Network connections there is nothing displaying and I have looked in device manager and now I have no network adapters, i have found the video and audio drivers, but the network drivers nothing! I have tried to find on www.acer.com nothing! Plz Help!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How did you "restore" it? If you used the Acer restore media, it should include the network drivers.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## SJP08 (Oct 15, 2008)

I did restore it using the Acer restore media,but for some reason it didnt restore the modem side of things. It also didnt restore my graphics driver but I managed to get that from the Acer web site.

I did what you suggested but there is no "Network Adapters" heading shown anywhere.

The following have yellow question marks next to them under the heading "other devices":-

Ethernet Controller
NetworkController
PCI Device
SM Bus Controller

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're missing a bunch of drivers. Go to the Acer support site and download the chipset and all the network drivers at least, they're all missing.


----------

